# Vendre une application iphone avec une licence "volume"



## benko (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon entreprise prévoit de développer une application professionnelle pour les entreprises sur iPhone. Par contre, nous nous posons la question du mode de distribution.

Le client sera-t-il obligé de passer par l'Appstore pour acquerir le logiciel ? Si le client est une entreprise qui désire équiper 25 ou 50 iphone ? Chaque utilisateur doit-il se connecter avec la CB de l'entreprise pour acquérir l'application ?

Merci de vos éclairages.


----------

